# I film più belli degli ultimi 25 anni secondo Imdb. Classifica.



## admin (15 Ottobre 2015)

Quali sono i film più belli e amati dagli utenti del popolare sito Imdb? Gli stessi utenti, anno per anno, hanno votato quelli che, secondo loro, sono i film più memorabili degli ultimi 25 anni di cinema. Dal 1990 al 2014.

Ecco, di seguito, la lista e la classifica completa:

*2014*: Interstellar
*2013*: The Wolf of Wall Street
*2012*: Django Unchained
*2011*: Quasi Amici
*2010*: Inception
*2009*: Inglourious Basterds
*2008*: The Dark Knight
*2007*: Into the Wild
*2006*: The Departed
*2005*: Batman Begins
*2004*: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
*2003*: Il signore degli anelli: il ritorno del Re
*2002*: Il signore degli anelli: le due Torri
*2001*: Il signore degli anelli: La compagnia dell’anello
*2000*: Memento
*1999*: Fight Club
*1998*: Salvate il Soldato Ryan
*1997*: La vita è Bella
*1996*: Fargo
*1995*: Se7en
*1994*: Le ali della Libertà
*1993*: Schindler’s List
*1992*: Le Iene
*1991*: Il silenzio degli Innocenti
*1990*: Quei bravi Ragazzi


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2015)

Tendenzialmente d'accordo.


----------



## BB7 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Le scelte sono sempre tante e variano in base ai gusti ma quelli in lista sono senza discussione dei capolavori.

Avrei solo cambiato nel 2005: V for Vendetta


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Ottobre 2015)

The Wolf of Wall Street personalmente è uno di quelli che meno preferisco di Scorsese. Quell'anno sono usciti film migliori, tipo The Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> The Wolf of Wall Street personalmente è uno di quelli che meno preferisco di Scorsese. Quell'anno sono usciti film migliori, tipo *The Dallas Buyers Club*



Mamma mia che film


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2015)

mancano diversi film importanti, pulp fiction, il miglio verde, forrest gump, the prestige, a beautiful mind, kill bill (1 e 2), carlito's way, e ho citato solo i primissimi che mi sono venuti in mente.


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nolan e Tarantino dominano


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ma dai è impossibile stilare classifiche del genere, sono usciti capolavori assoluti negli ultimi 25 anni e sebbene la classifica sia stata fatta in modo corposo, trovo difficile anche solo stilarne una senza tralasciare film che hanno fatto la storia del cinema.


----------



## Eziomare (15 Ottobre 2015)

Per assurdo nessuno tra i film in elenco mi fa impazzire (mai visti fargo, interstellar e wolf of wall street), preferisco nettamente i film dei decenni precedenti (e pensare che fino a qualche tempo fa certe pellicole "antiche" le schifavo a prescindere ).


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2015)

Mah nel 1993 c'è pure Jurassic Park, sarà meno impegnato però è più iconico e piacevole di Schindler's List!
Nel 1994 c'è pure Forrest Gump o anche i due capolavori leonini: Leon e il Re Leone!
Nel 1996 c'è Fargo...mi è piaciuto, però Mars Attack nel suo genere era un capolavoro pure quello
Nel 1998 la scelta è sbagliata....meglio del film che vinse l'Oscar, però girava roba tipo Il grande Lebowski e Small Soldiers mentre Salvate il soldato Ryan è un normalissimo film di guerra
2005 metterci uno dei peggiori Batman (tanti riti di iniziazione noiosetti anche se recupera alla grande verso il finale) è un errore, a mio avviso pure meglio la Vendetta dei Sith
2012 non capisco perché metterci Django dato che ha deluso moltissimi, a parte che è la solita storia di vendetta, ma è troppo anticlimatico e sarebbe come mettere che nel Buono il Brutto e il Cattivo invece di terminare con il mitico triello finiva con Sentenza che andava a fare la pipì e Joe che gli sparava e alla fine giustiziava Tuco disarmato: non c'è nulla di entusiasmante in tutto ciò!


Bene Le Iene al posto di Gli Spietati che vinse l'Oscar. Bene anche Seven per via del finale originale, l'unico che gli teneva testa era Braveheart.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> mancano diversi film importanti, pulp fiction, il miglio verde, forrest gump, the prestige, a beautiful mind, kill bill (1 e 2), carlito's way, e ho citato solo i primissimi che mi sono venuti in mente.



Il miglio verde è molto bello ma ha avuto la sfortuna di esserci quando c'era Fight Club!


----------



## hiei87 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Il film più bello degli ultimi 25 anni è Underground di Kusturica.


----------



## Eziomare (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco, underground artisticamente è eccezionale, a mio avviso di ben altra caratura rispetto ai film in elenco


----------



## hiei87 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ecco, underground artisticamente è eccezionale, a mio avviso di ben altra caratura rispetto ai film in elenco



D'accordissimo. E' tra i miei film preferiti in assoluto. Un'opera d'arte che intrattiene, coummuove e fa riflettere. Ha una messa in scena spaventosa. Kusturica prende dai grandi classici (Fellini su tutti, ma anche Vigo, più volte citato con il suo capolavoro "L'Atalante", Coppola, Scorsese, ecc...), e li adatta al suo stile. Uno stile unico, che non si era mai visto sul grande schermo e mai più si è rivisto. Il regista danza letteralmente sulle macerie di un Paese distrutto, raccontando le vicende di una generazione con leggerezza, ma riuscendo al tempo stesso ad essere profondo. Certamente non è un film per tutti, infatti lo conoscono in pochi.
Comunque è una classifica che lascia il tempo che trova. Sono pochi a mio avviso i film che meriterebbero veramente di essere citati per i rispettivi anni.
Un'altra assenza gravissima è Mullholland Drive. Capisco sia un film difficile e che possa non piacere, ma non vorremo mica metterlo con Il Signore degli Anelli? Non scherziamo. Idem "L'uomo che non c'era" dei Coen. Manca anche tutto il cinema orientale, che negli ultimi 15 anni a mio avviso è stato quello che ha prodotto i film migliori. E non mi va di andare oltre, perchè la lista degli esclusi eccellenti sarebbe parecchio lunga, e pure quella dei film mediocri che sono stati inseriti (Nolan dappertutto non si può vedere) ...


----------



## Eziomare (16 Ottobre 2015)

Già , anche mulhollande drive e' una bellissima opera, forse il mio film preferito di D.L.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Già , anche mulhollande drive e' una bellissima opera, forse il mio film preferito di D.L.



Io vado a giorni. Non riesco a scegliere tra quello, Velluto blu ed Eraserhead. Già che ci siamo, in classifica nel '97, anno di "Strade Perdute", c'è "La vita è bella"


----------



## vota DC (16 Ottobre 2015)

E nel 97 c'è pure Donnie Brasco, che te lo dico a fare lol


----------



## hiei87 (16 Ottobre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E nel 97 c'è pure Donnie Brasco, che te lo dico a fare lol



E Il grande Lebowski! Diciamo che la classifica è un po' la classifica dei film che sono piaciuti di più al grande pubblico, composto in gran parte da cittadini medi che di cinema non capiscono molto. Non è la classifica dei film più belli, per quanto possano esserci dentro dei capolavori...


----------



## Snake (16 Ottobre 2015)

quanti critichi cinematografici mancati


----------



## numero 3 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Un posticino per " i soliti sospetti"?


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2015)

Classifica discutibile. Soprattutto con tutta la trilogia dell'anello.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 2012 non capisco perché metterci Django dato che ha deluso moltissimi, a parte che è la solita storia di vendetta, ma è troppo anticlimatico e sarebbe come mettere che nel Buono il Brutto e il Cattivo invece di terminare con il mitico triello finiva con Sentenza che andava a fare la pipì e Joe che gli sparava e alla fine giustiziava Tuco disarmato: non c'è nulla di entusiasmante in tutto ciò!



Non sono d'accordo su questo, a parte sul film in sé, poi nel 2012 non ricordo nessun film che potesse essergli superiore... Argo, Vita di Pi, bei film ma non lo raggiungono imho


----------



## Brain84 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Come tutte le classifiche, non si può incontrare i gusti di tutti, nemmeno i miei. Ci sarebbero molti film che avrei messo dentro ma rientra nella soggettività


----------

